# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Lifesteal Vs Crusader

## Herzeleid

I have a 19 Twink rogue with a shadowfang and a cruel barb

Now lets assume i can get either crusader or lifesteal for free on the shadow MH.

Which should i choose? Sader seems better but i hear procs less and lifesteal seems like the twink chant with a +15 agi OH.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> I have a 19 Twink rogue with a shadowfang and a cruel barb
> 
> Now lets assume i can get either crusader or lifesteal for free on the shadow MH.
> 
> Which should i choose? Sader seems better but i hear procs less and lifesteal seems like the twink chant with a +15 agi OH.


I haven't tried lifestealing, but crusader totally sucks.

Had dual crusader for a while, not going to get it for any characters again. 
Didn't notice any higher hits (on a rogue), and the heals were always at stupid points, which is random, but still.

+15 is a good choice, fiery is great if you love lots of damage.

----------


## xI ZuKe Ix

crusader mh lifestealing oh 
zomg

----------


## Herzeleid

proc on OH sounds dumb to me, but id like another opinion?

----------


## pwner

http://www.battlegroundforums.com
And LS MH 15 Agil offhand or 15agil mh 15 agil offhand

----------


## devilish_hunter

Both Crusader and Lifesteal are fixed proc ratio enchants. What that means is, regardless of weapon speed, you will get the same rough number of procs on autoattack regardless of weaponspeed. 

Crusader averages 2 procs per minute, fixed.
Lifestealing averages 6 procs per minute, fixed.
FYI: Fiery ALSO averages 6 procs per minute, fixed.

Now your instant attacks can also trigger an "extra" proc, but normally no more than 1-2 per minute, so it is hard to parse exactly what proc does what where. Also important, the 6 PPM versus 2 PPM are for mainhand parse only. The offhand procs roughly 1/3 as frequently as the mainhander until you have the talent points in attacking more often with the offhander. Most combat data at 70 confirms offhand procs roughly 50% of the mainhand's rate on a full combat rogue, so the offhander's procs kinda suck. Alot.

Based on these confirmed figures, using nothing but autoattack, you can expect 250-ish healing from Crusader in a good minute, and 180-ish from Lifestealing in the same good minute.

However, being a rogue there is alot more to this. I cannot nail down exact figures on the instant attack ratios of these enchants, but I can say 100% for certain lifestealing will proc 3x as often as Crusader. Always. So, lets say you landed 2 Crusader procs on Sinister Strike, for another 250-ish healing... that would be another 180-ish from Lifestealing as well.

So for this imaginary minute, Crusader does heal for slightly more... but Lifestealing landed a raw 360 additional damage, whereas Crusader boosted your strength for 100 for the better part of the minute. The current form of Crusader does NOT stack unless it is 2 seperate weapon procs, so it would be static at 100 boost on mainhand only enchant. So, in one minute would a 100 STR boost outweigh 360 damage? I do not know. You know your rogue's performance alot better than I do, since you play it. Weigh that out.

A final note about Lifestealing... At some point Blizz determined this proc to be a direct damage spell, and the healing is a side effect. This means it is resistible, while Crusader is a buff, and is not resistible. This means almost nothing at level 19, but for any higher levels that are reading, it can play an important role in what you choose.

Also, as a 19 rogue I would point you more towards Fiery than either of these. Being on the high proc rate table of 6 procs per minute, and each proc landing for a base of 40, it normally (and easily) outdamages either Crusader or Lifestealing in raw damage output on mainhand weapons for a 19 twink. With Sinister Strike spam I have seen it land 10 times in 52 seconds in WSG. In those 52 seconds it helped drop a Mage and a Warrior. Thats a little vicious.

With the drop rates on Essences upped in 2.1 the materials for Fiery cost slightly less as well. I can farm all the stuff for it in about 20 minutes or so now. Crusader is still a beast on the pocketbook, and Lifestealing is not a bit better.

----------

